
Another Xiaomi Shocker - bryanwbh
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/07/25/xiaomi-flower
======
tptacek
Nowhere nearly as shocking as his first Xiaomi shocker, which was that in the
actual product photos for the phone, the camera lenses _were the Apple
Aperture logo_.

------
tszming
Stealing and copying are part of the Xiami's DNA, you will be even more
suprised when Xiami's CEO copy the way how Steve Jobs anounce new product:
[http://cdn.unwire.hk/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-
one-m...](http://cdn.unwire.hk/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/xiaomi-one-more-
thing.jpg)

------
ksec
I dont think the slide or Photos were the shocker. ( May be that is what i
expect them to be. ) The comment from Barra was the real shocker.

 _Barra is only a year into his job as leader of Mi’s internationalization
efforts, but he’s already “sick and tired” of hearing his company derided as
an Apple copycat. He sees Mi as “an incredibly innovative company” that never
stops trying to improve and refine its designs, and the allegations of it
copying Apple are “sweeping sensationalist statements because they have
nothing better to talk about.”_

------
anoncow
The marketing department apparently has no scruples or is incompetent.

------
MBS
Why are we targeting Chinese here? Remember the Nokia episode where they were
filming with professional cameras and showing that video as made by Nokia
phones? Here is the link [http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-
pureview-ads...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-ads-
are-fraudulent)

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Nokia actually got those ads made. That was an original ad that was
fraudulent.

Xiaomi is fraudulent and is a blatant copyright infringer. The Xiaomi CEO even
copies the style of the late Steve Jobs. It's creepy.

------
geon
> Is passing off photos taken with professional SLRs as shots from their
> phone’s camera.

To be fair, the photos are not used in a context where they could be expected
to be representative of the camera quality, nor does the higher quality of the
original photos make a difference in the small thumbnails.

------
mrbonner
In Chinese culture copying and making it better is encouraged I think.

~~~
mannykannot
There's no "making it better" here.

~~~
mariusmg
Not yet :)

------
cowbell
"The phone didn't take those pictures!? Next you'll tell me Terry Crews
doesn't even use Old Spice either!"

Does he really think anyone expects to get professionally retouched photos out
of a phone?

As for licensing, I mainly wonder if the girl receives a cut of the income or
if she's simply exploited either way.

~~~
DanBC
People should be honest in advertising.

In the UK it is very common for a competitor to send complaints about adverts
to the regulators. This is almost free to the people sending the complaints
but potentially costly to the advertisers.

One example of this would be mascara ads, which had very many reports being
sent to and fro. Now mascara ads in England either use real product on real
eyelashes or they contain disclaimers about the use of fake lashes.

------
LeicaLatte
Media folks have a lot of time in their hands.

------
alokyadav15
" Chinese " No offence but they copy everything

~~~
recalibrator
Exactly. The Chinese refuse to acknowledge intellectual property. It seems
embedded in their culture.

~~~
w1ntermute
Just as it used to be embedded in American culture:
[http://www.victorianweb.org/authors/dickens/pva/pva75.html](http://www.victorianweb.org/authors/dickens/pva/pva75.html)

~~~
MBS
Just as it used to be embedded in Finnish companies:
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-
ads...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-ads-are-
fraudulent)

------
rikacomet
It appears to me, that you are jumping the gun too soon here. The photos,
might have been ripped off by a good for nothing designer from the marketing
dept. There are countless good photos out there, who has the time to check
that some stupid-running-late guy/gal did something like this, specially when
it is hard work to go and take such artistically/professional photos.

